# Have you compensated by over-indulging in a function due to environmental lack?



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

For example, am a more Fi driven ILI because of environmental lack and support of Fi, failing to meet my super-id means? I've always been around thinkers in my family and the one other Fi type in my close family is 1D. Even people I've been close to during childhood have tended to be thinkers or Fe valuing or both. There's a general trend where there is a lack of emotional support, especially in an Fi sense, from my early environment. Se was not encouraged but overall devalued or blocked with a logical element making for a big difference in how it actually manifests in terms of purpose, usually making me feel more alienated from Fi. 

Do others have matching experiences?


----------



## Graveyard (Oct 23, 2015)

Eh, sometimes I have felt forced to be the "rational" one in some group projects, because everyone expected me to be the most responsible and reasonable of all. Truth is, I'm jus good lying and lucky enough; never been the kind of kid to be super-responsible and hyper-smart, just... good understanding. So I had to overdo my already poor Ti, which resulted in stress and headaches. Never liked the lead role in these things.


----------



## Word Dispenser (May 18, 2012)

I don't think I've ever had a lack of what I've needed, so I'm pretty balanced, I think. But, generally, if an environment is lacking something that one needs psychologically, it kind of makes sense that the individual would try to provide it for themselves, even if they would not be skilled at it. :kitteh:


----------



## Kyusaku (Mar 18, 2014)

I only had my mother to provide me with Ti in my family, she is ESE. I've studied electronics and laws, I'm in general very interested in rational stuff. I have a similar interest in Te, my role function, mostly because my brother is LIE and due to rivalries.


----------

